# Prestazioni di KDE4

## Luc484

Salve a tutti, chiedo scusa per il thread banale, ma non sono riuscito a trovare una risposta altrove sui forum. E' da un poco che ho installato KDE4 senza usarlo, tanto per avere la possibilità di darci una occhiata periodicamente. Non mi ci ero fermato per via delle prestazioni che erano tutt'altro che buone, ed ho pensato che la mia macchina fosse troppo datata. Adesso invece noto una cosa strana: KDE 3.5.9 sembrerebbe occupare più RAM di KDE 4.0.5, almeno a leggere i valori del monitor di KDE (e non so se questo metodo di misura sia affidabile). E si che sono convinto tempo fa di aver letto il contrario... Nonostante questo stranamente l'avvio delle applicazioni è enormemente più lento, ad esempio Dolphin, nonostante dovrebbe essere stato creato al fine di essere più snello di Konqueror, impiega la vita in apertura. Lo stesso Konqueror sotto KDE 4.0.5 risulta molto più lento in apertura dello stesso Konqueror sotto KDE 3.5.9.

Queste cose vi risultano oppure sono strane? Mi era parso di capire che le nuove QT4 avessero prestazioni superiori nonostante maggiore occupazione in RAM... ma io vedo l'esatto contrario... Posso aver sbagliato qualcosa io nella configurazione del mio sistema secondo voi oppure voi vedete lo stesso sui vostri? A cosa è dovuta questa lentezza nell'esecuzione delle applicazioni? Forse alla creazione della grafica più complessa?

L'argomento mi incuriosisce per cui ringrazio chiunque per eventuali risposte!

----------

## Nuitari

boh io sul mio datato p4 lo uso quotidianamente. Ho disattivato gli effetti grafici perche' quelli secondo me nn son per nulla ottimizzati e rallentano parecchio il sistema, e' molto piu leggero compiz-fusion. Per il resto non so, a me pare che come velocita' siamo li, forse kde4 e' un pelo piu' lento, ma ho visto dei miglioramenti in questi mesi....

----------

## Kernel78

Se mi capita a portata di mano il link te lo posto ma in teoria dovrebbero esseri prestazioni migliori e minore consumo di ram.

Almeno uno su due lo hai sperimentato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luc484

Si, sicuramente meno RAM direi, ma tutte le applicazioni richiedono la vita per partire. Anche il control center. Però curioso perché Amarok, che mi pare di capire usi ancora le QT3 ci mette più o meno lo stesso... Ora provo con un prelink ma sinceramente sembrerebbe quasi avessi sbagliato qualcosa. Dolphin ci mette un 3 o 4 volte più tempo ad aprirsi di Konqueror su KDE3...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> KDE 3.5.9 sembrerebbe occupare più RAM di KDE 4.0.5, almeno a leggere i valori del monitor di KDE (e non so se questo metodo di misura sia affidabile).

 

ti confermo che è un comportamento normale, Qt4 richiedono molta meno RAM di Qt3 (e delle GTK+) e ti posso già dire che la situazione migliorerà ulteriormente con QT v4.5 (ho provato un recente snapshot un paio di settimane fa).

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ora provo con un prelink ma sinceramente sembrerebbe quasi avessi sbagliato qualcosa

 

il prelink è una pessima scelta, se ne è parlato ampiamente su questo forum.

----------

## Luc484

Il prelink l'ho fatto per vedere un poco se migliorava la situazione, peggiorata non direi almeno, ma in effetti neanche migliorata. Qualche ipotesi su cosa possa causare un rallentamento nell'avvio delle applicazioni?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Il prelink l'ho fatto per vedere un poco se migliorava la situazione, peggiorata non direi almeno, ma in effetti neanche migliorata. Qualche ipotesi su cosa possa causare un rallentamento nell'avvio delle applicazioni?

 

è così KDE4 e forse non migliorerà nemmeno con KDE4.1.

per il prelink sei fortunato, in genere peggiora.

----------

## Luc484

Ma questa cosa a che componenti è da imputarsi? Si sa?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ma questa cosa a che componenti è da imputarsi? Si sa?

 

di sicuro non è da imputarsi a Gentoo.

bisognerebbe chiedere agli sviluppatori di KDE.

----------

## lordalbert

io mi sa che rimarrò a kde 3.5.9 ancora per un bel po'... Peccato non poter sfruttare le qt4... però kde4 non mi piace (se poi è anche più lento...)

----------

## Apetrini

Kde4 è (di solito) lento se hai attivato tutte quelle features riguardanti il desktop semantico. Features molto lontane dall'essere mature e che per ora appesantiscono un sacco il sistema.

Vai su systemsettings, Nepomuk e disattiva il server nepomuk e anche strigi. La situazione dovrebbe migliorare e se vuoi puoi disattivare anche gli effetti. Cmq portando la mia esperienza devo dire che kde4 (senza effetti e senza nepomuk) è molto reattivo.

Poi non so che altro dire visto che uso continuamente la versione dell svn e non ho presente come sia la 4.0.5.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Poi non so che altro dire visto che uso continuamente la versione dell svn e non ho presente come sia la 4.0.5.

 

la versione 4.0.5 è anni luce diversa da quella dell'SVN, quest'ultimo è molto reattivo senza la "fuffa", viceversa la versione 4.0.5 senza la fuffa migliora di poco (la versione 4.0.5 è solo un bugfix sulla versione 4.0.4 che è vecchia di parecchi mesi rispetto all'attuale repository SVN).

----------

## Kind_of_blue

non c'è proprio paragone tra il 4.0.5 e l'svn.

Però .... quando io avevo il 4.0.5 non notavo tutta la lentezza di cui parlate, era sempre e comunque molto reattivo. Possibile che il problema sia altrove

----------

## Nuitari

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Kde4 è (di solito) lento se hai attivato tutte quelle features riguardanti il desktop semantico. Features molto lontane dall'essere mature e che per ora appesantiscono un sacco il sistema.
> 
> Vai su systemsettings, Nepomuk e disattiva il server nepomuk e anche strigi. La situazione dovrebbe migliorare e se vuoi puoi disattivare anche gli effetti. Cmq portando la mia esperienza devo dire che kde4 (senza effetti e senza nepomuk) è molto reattivo.
> 
> Poi non so che altro dire visto che uso continuamente la versione dell svn e non ho presente come sia la 4.0.5.

 

scusa ma...che e' nepomuk? :O

ma sopratutto...dov'e' che io in systemsettings pur avendolo installato non ce l'ho?

----------

## Luc484

System settings è il control center diciamo, ed ho trovato Nepomuk dentro system services. Purtroppo non è cambiato praticamente nulla, almeno nulla di visibile.

Voi parlate di un sistema molto reattivo, io invece sinceramente lo trovo proprio inutilizzabile. Qui per avviare Dolphin mi ci vogliono tipo 8 o 9 secondi. In KDE 3.5 per avviare Konqueror se mi ci volevano un paio di secondi era tanto. Il sistema è sicuramente lento per via di tanti servizi sotto che lavorano, difatti non uso questo sistema proprio per lavorare intensamente, però a partità di CPU occupata non mi pare sensata la proporzione. Anche okular sempre più o meno 8 secondi. La cosa veramente strana è che anche se avvio due volte consecutive okular ad esempio, ci impiega sempre più o meno quel tempo ad aprirsi... Ma che sia in RAM o meno non gli cambia nulla? Me la ricordavo diversa la cosa da architettura degli elaboratori...  :Smile: 

Altra stranezza: apro wxMaxima, che mi pare sia scritta in GTK+ no? Ci impiega 6 secondi... e già la cosa mi insospettisce, ci impiegano di meno applicazioni in GTK+? Lo apro la seconda volta, ce ne impiega 1 e mezzo, forse 2. Questa è una cosa che mi torna. Lo stesso per altre applicazioni GTK. k3b prima apertura un 8 secondi, seconda 4. Dolphin sempre 8 secondi... Non è strano? E' proprio KDE4 che si comporta così??

----------

## Nuitari

luc484 per caso tu hai installato kde-base/kde-meta?

xche' io ho dei menu di sistema molto scarni, con poca roba (non sicuramente nepomuk)...cmq

ho fatto alcune prove, da me okular e dolphin ci mettono circa 3 secondi, su un p4 cn 512 mb di ram

----------

## Luc484

Ho seguito la guida http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml per cui si, devo aver a suo tempo usato kde-meta. Lo trovi però nel tab avanzato del control center. Il mio è un amd 2800+ con 768MB RAM, però ci sono molti servizi che occupano la CPU, quindi una certa lentezza me la aspetto, ma non certo quasi.

/EDIT: avevi scritto male il link, l'ho corretto sperando di fare cosa gradita -- Kernel78

----------

